
SF cafeteria ban proposal dismissed (but only narrrowly) - supernova87a
https://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/article/New-version-of-SF-corporate-cafeteria-ban-swatted-13672338.php?src=hp_totn
======
supernova87a
It's initiatives like this that make me really discouraged about distributed
government among equal (read "no") responsibility city supervisors and a
largely symbolic mayor.

These supervisors are basically posing for the camera and headlines, and never
put forward solutions that do anything but tinker around the edges or placate
their own district for a few months. Of course I'm specifically thinking about
housing. But also in this case, how ridiculous is it to propose that thousands
of workers have to go use local restaurants by banning alternatives? What kind
of public policy professionals are these?

What can be done about this kind of Bay Area government idiocy?

